# Unit heater disconnect



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

Here in NJ it depends what kind of mood the inspectors in.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

I was looking for the NEC code ref. I don't have my book in front of me.


----------



## cortez (Oct 23, 2011)

Magnettica said:


> Here in NJ it depends what kind of mood the inspectors in.


Sounds like you live around here!! :blink:


----------



## Magnettica (Jan 23, 2007)

backstay said:


> i was looking for the nec code ref. I don't have my book in front of me.


424.19(a) and (B)


----------



## hercdiver (Jun 4, 2012)

Means of disconnect, within sight of the unit, is what the code says. Doesn't say a disconnect per say; says a means of disconnect. Could be a motor rated switch.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

IMO yes


----------



## moshei (May 24, 2012)

I think it's good if you ask the inspector for your assurance.


----------



## chicken steve (Mar 22, 2011)

i see a few '11 changes there.....

~CS~


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

I put in a 60 amp pull out disco next to the unit.


----------



## erics37 (May 7, 2009)

Depends, but generally needs to be within sight. Read all of 424.19 and pick the scenario appropriate for you.


----------

